# Glut1 deficiency



## celtichrt2001 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Any suggestions which ICD-9 I should use for GLUT1 Deficiency?:*confused:


----------



## Manas maity (Jul 6, 2012)

GLUT1 is a disorder of metabolism so we can take 271.8-271.9.

Thanks


----------

